# Problems...



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

Stick with me here 

I am having problems getting my milk to foam properly on my new Rocket.

Believe me, i have looked at probably every video on youtube and have read every forum, on the "how to" and "avoid doing", so I believe i am using the wand correctly.

I have tried different types of milk from different suppliers, skimmed, semi skimmed and full fat.

I have read that protein content does make a big difference and depending on the time of year, the protein content does change.

Is it possible that the milk that i am trying does have a low protein content , or am I just steaming incorrectly.

p.s. I have tried a few methods as shown in a few different vids on youtube.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where are you based?


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Can you share a video of you steaming the milk?

It would help us see what you are doing

Are you getting any foam at all?

Assume the steam pressure is fine?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You may well be asked to post a video of what you are doing at some point so if able to, might want to start planning for that as really difficult to guess what is going on at the moment without, if that makes sense.

You may also want to see if there is someone you can go to or have come to you that offers some one on one training to help you get the best from your new machine, if you let us know rough geographic area, can suggest people who do that, ideally on your machine.

Hope of help

John


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

jeebsy said:


> Where are you based?


N.Ireland


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

Slee said:


> Can you share a video of you steaming the milk?
> 
> It would help us see what you are doing
> 
> ...


Its a new Rocket Apartamento and steam pressure is 1 Bar, so no issues there.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The position of the tip, the angle, and the level in the milk is fairly critical - or rather it can make the difference between no foam or a jug full of solid bubbles.

Describe what you're doing, or post a vid as has been suggested.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

k30lls said:


> N.Ireland


Go into a friendly coffee shop at a time it's likely to be quiet, buy a drink or two then engage the barista with some chat and ask for a few pointers, easiest way to get the basics.


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

I have followed the attached video exactly...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I used thee above link, and its pretty good.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

You may or may not have seen the following vids which are good instructionally:-






I think at 1min 52sec she means jug not steam wand, also note this is NOT how a tamper should be treated


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

k30lls said:


> Its a new Rocket Apartamento and steam pressure is 1 Bar, so no issues there.


Good information to give us is:


Quantity of milk

Time taken to steam

temperature if you know

An uncut vid

details of the steam tip

Pressures before and during steaming

Type of milk (is some better than others)


Without most of the above information...below is just a guess

Is it 1 bar when *not* steaming as in the boiler setting (I think quite likely), when you open the steam valve fully (you are doing that aren't you)...what does the steam pressure drop to during steaming? If it's set to 1 bar it's not really high enough for good steaming (unless you have a slow tip) and it drops to 0.6 bar or less, not great for good steaming....perhaps try and get a slower tip (smaller holes or 1 hole). Ideally you want around 0.8 bar + when steaming, the higher the better. The slower tip will allow the pressure to be maintained better.


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Good information to give us is:
> 
> 
> Quantity of milk
> ...


Ill try to get a video up as oon as i can.

To answer a few of your questions...

Quantity: just enough for a 10oz cup (jug about 1/3 full)

Time taken: not sure but enough time to lift the thermometer to 60 degrees.

Steam tip: Its a new machine so the default 2 hole tip that comes with the Rocket.

Pressure: Default factory calibrated pressure of 1 bar before steaming, dropping to .6 bar at end.

i hope this helps


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

k30lls said:


> Ill try to get a video up as oon as i can.
> 
> To answer a few of your questions...
> 
> ...


What size jug (or quantity of milk in the jug)? It sounds like quite a large jug. It will be great to get your vid up to see what's happeneing


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Usually when I review machines configured like the Appartmento, they can have weaker steam.....certainly if the tip is a little too large at a starting pressure of 1 bar they get a bit challenged, which is why RExpobar dual boiler machines had/have a single hole steam tip because of their requirement to set the service boiler to around 1.1 bar to avoid overheating the brew boiler (design issue).

Ideally HX machines should be running at around 1.3 bar, this can vary depending on how aggressive the HX is. The Appartmento has a 1,8l boiler so a little larger than the usual; 1.5 litre. This helps to allow slightly lower pressure. The balance is always size of cooling flush required with pressure wanted in the boiler. Higher pressure = hotter water = larger cooling flush. It's a compromise. 1 bar is a pretty low starting point and a 1200W heating element doesn't help...the other issue is that in HXs usually the boiler fill level is a little less than in Dual boiler service boilers.

To improve the steaming of your machine, I would recommend trying a few things, preferably all of them:

1. Get a single hole top

2. Adjust boiler pressure to 1.2 bar (if cooling flush too large, reduce a tad).

3. Ensure you give a good purge before steaming and get the element started, wand piping warm etc..

To understand what a good steamer looks like....look at this. Notice the pressure doesn't simply keep dropping away. If you get a single hole tip, your Rocket will be better able to maintain the pressure (better for micro foam)....but you have to steam a bit longer. You could initially try blocking one of the holes in your tip. I think there also might be some variable orifice tip things available which might be worth trying


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> To improve the steaming of your machine, I would recommend trying a few things, preferably all of them:
> 
> 1. Get a single hole top
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed information.

I will try a one hole tip, but i have reservations about increasing the pressure based on the thread in the Rocket forum

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41296-I-did-raise-Rocket-appartamento-pressuer-and-this-it-what-happend

I dont want to do anything that will cause any issues to the machine because its new.

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

k30lls said:


> Thanks for the detailed information.
> 
> I will try a one hole tip, but i have reservations about increasing the pressure based on the thread in the Rocket forum
> 
> ...


I would not worry about that thread. It's posted by someone who doesn't understand how the machines work. Their problem was a leaky HX circuit, caused by hard water or some valve not seating properly, or some crap stuck in a valve. Just look at the Video, the water took that long to come out because the HX brew circuit was empty. I would imagine the group was not hot enough either as the thermosyphon would stall. He may well still have some problems, but simply not realise it...or the thing on the seat of the valve may have come off and passed through (swarf, bit of crud etc..)

*It was 100% absolutely nothing to do with raising the boiler pressure, just coincidence. *Raising the boiler pressure by 0.2 bar absolutely isn't going to cause a problem, it might make the cooling flush larger is all. There is nothing "special" about Rockets simple HX design that makes what I am suggesting a problem, it's the same old HX system everyone else uses a tried and tested design..

You need to be very selective in the "information" you take on board, not all of it has a good foundation in facts/knowledge.


----------



## VeraSineli34 (Jan 27, 2021)

Good afternoon, I read your messages and want to ask for your help. My husband and I are going to open a small cafe where we will serve coffee and delicious dishes. But we can not find a source of good milk that is suitable for coffee and other products. I would be very grateful if you can advise something or for example some articles,videos, or any other information. Sincerely, Vera 😀😀


----------



## VeraSineli34 (Jan 27, 2021)

VeraSineli34 said:


> Good afternoon, I read your messages and want to ask for your help. My husband and I are going to open a small cafe where we will serve coffee and delicious dishes. But we can not find a source of good milk that is suitable for coffee and other products. I would be very grateful if you can advise something or for example some articles,videos, or any other information. Sincerely, Vera 😀😀


 My husband and I were looking for information on the Internet in blogs on YouTube in Google and came across a very interesting article with ideas for recipes and have already written a few in the restaurant menu. If you suddenly need to change your food, you can also look at it. We liked it very much. In general, you need to search the Internet, there is not always ready-made information, but if you search, you can find it. I found a great recipe for frappe and tried to make it and really liked it. If you have any unusual recipes, please send them to me. Thanks


----------



## VeraSineli34 (Jan 27, 2021)

VeraSineli34 said:


> My husband and I were looking for information on the Internet in blogs on YouTube in Google and came across a very interesting article meal prep company macros with ideas for recipes and have already written a few in the restaurant menu. If you suddenly need to change your food, you can also look at it. We liked it very much. In general, you need to search the Internet, there is not always ready-made information, but if you search, you can find it. I found a great recipe for frappe and tried to make it and really liked it. If you have any unusual recipes, please send them to me. Thanks


 Sorry i forgot about article!


----------

